# Help registering in Germany - Virtual Address?



## nwogeorge (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi all. Over the last month, I have been living in a hostel in Heidelberg, but they don't want to help me register in Germany for Anmeldung. They don't give me a paper - contract, neither the 19, which they should sign. But without registration it is difficult to take tax number and maybe insurance number - insurance to give to my company for taking the salary every month. So, far, I have been working in a company from 20 August, and I have not been able to take any salary, so they kinda owe me the first salary. They said, that if everything is ok (if I will have tax and insurance numbers and maybe Anmeldung as well), in 25 October I will take the first two salaries together.

So, can you suggest me what I have to do? Do you have some ideas? First of all, is there a way to force the hostel to sign the paper?

Can I pay something like 100 150 Euro to have a virtual address somewhere in Mannheim or Heidelberg, and then to use this address for the registration?

Is there someone living in Mannheim or Heidelberg that can help me? Maybe I will put his/her address for the registration and then after finding an apartment in about a month, I will change it?

Also, will there be any problem, working 30-40 days without registration?

My salary is expected to be relatively good, and I will be able to rent an apartment, but at the moment, really there is money problem...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

This is indeed a problem, and the only solution is to rent your own place or find someone willing to sign the form so you can register.

What is your residence permit status, though? If you can't do your Anmeldung, then presumably you don't yet have a residence permit. Since you don't state your nationality it's not clear whether you're on a visa or are entitled to work through EU/EEA citizenship.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Wondering how can get a job without some papers.
Don 't know where you from, there's no information about your status etc.
Are you EU citizen or do you need Visa ?
Lots of people without any paper are in Europe and travel around.

You only want some tipps how to live in underground and you 're annoyed about people in a hostel where you stay as visitor. But you get a job...
In Germany we get a serious registration law and the hostel management do it well not to give any paper. Nor against Baksheesh !!

How want you get the money ?? Cash ?? How want you pay health insurance, tax, social duties etc..?? No bank account without adress. 
Also in other nations you'll need at least some bills.

You can't get a Meldebescheinigung for registration without sign of a landlord...and you'll need one. :amen:


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I wouldn't necessarily assume that everything here is schwarz. 

If the OP is an EU citizen they are entitled to work, but they cannot open a bank account or obtain a tax number without the Anmeldung, which one cannot do with an address. It can be a serious Catch-22 problem for people staying in hostels or AirBnB when they come to Germany to start jobs, even when it is completely legal for them to work.

If the OP is non-EU/EEA and doesn't have a visa, that's another story.

PS on edit: I've heard of hostels, hotels and AirBnB landlords signing the form so that people can get their lives started. If you arrive in Germany without a bank account and enough money to rent an apartment right away, it's a challenge.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Nononymous said:


> I wouldn't necessarily assume that everything here is schwarz.
> 
> If the OP is an EU citizen they are entitled to work, but they cannot open a bank account or obtain a tax number without the Anmeldung, which one cannot do with an address. It can be a serious Catch-22 problem for people staying in hostels or AirBnB when they come to Germany to start jobs, even when it is completely legal for them to work.
> 
> ...


Since Nov.2015 an old relic was revived, the landlord attestation.
https://www.haufe.de/immobilien/ver...bescheinigung-erlebt-comeback_258_167830.html

btw. The housing market is so overheated that every landlord can choose the best tenant.
An apartment search is now worse than a strip tease in the church.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Tellus said:


> Since Nov.2015 an old relic was revived, the landlord attestation.
> https://www.haufe.de/immobilien/ver...bescheinigung-erlebt-comeback_258_167830.html


Yes. Complete pain in the ass. It was much easier when you just did the form yourself without a signature. 

The problem with the easy pre-2015 rule was nobody doing the Abmeldung and 18 people being registered to a flat. Which means, as a Beamter in Kreuzberg once said to me, the Feuerwehr doesn't know how many people it must rescue.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

That post didn't entirely make sense. If you move within Germany your new Anmeldung cancels the old. But pre-2015 it was very easy for foreigners to register wherever they were living then leave without the Abmeldung, so in expat neighbourhoods there would be multiple generations of tenants registered to an address.


----------



## Yarve (Sep 25, 2018)

*I could help you*



nwogeorge said:


> Hi all. Over the last month, I have been living in a hostel in Heidelberg, but they don't want to help me register in Germany for Anmeldung. ...


It was a bit amusing to read how people discuss your situation without knowing the background.
In fact, there are many unclear points in your post. Do you work legally?
Do you have citizenship or settlement permit of an EU country? If not, what is your citizenship and what kind of residence permit in Germany do you have?

If you answer these questions it will be much easier for the forum members to give you clear advice.

You can't force the hostel, that wouldn't be wise at all. But you can find another hostel, which is more flexible to help you with the registration (Anmeldung). In Berlin it is quite possible to get a registration via the hostel if you live there for a long time (e.g. three months). It is also possible for a shorter stay if you make friendship among the hostel staff. I suppose it is legal or at least not directly forbidden by law that a hostel is registered as your residence. As I said, you can do that in Berlin.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Yarve said:


> It was a bit amusing to read how people discuss your situation without knowing the background.
> In fact, there are many unclear points in your post. Do you work legally?
> Do you have citizenship or settlement permit of an EU country? If not, what is your citizenship and what kind of residence permit in Germany do you have?


Actually that was the first thing I asked.

After that, a more general discussion of the problems of getting an Anmeldung while living in temporary accommodation.


----------

